# F02: Error coding HU_NBT when adding 6NR



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

No, you did not waste money on it. Something is wrong, and I need to connect to car and look at it. If you can connect to car and have TeamViewer connection, send me a PM.


----------



## taotentungnemay (3 mo ago)

Giúp mình với, code nbt của mình bị lỗi trong quá trình thực hiện, giờ màn hình như thế này
xe tôi f30


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

taotentungnemay said:


> Giúp mình với, code nbt của mình bị lỗi trong quá trình thực hiện, giờ màn hình như thế này
> xe tôi f30


Set FA back to original condition and VO Code NBT,


----------



## taotentungnemay (3 mo ago)

shawnsheridan said:


> Đặt FA trở lại tình trạng ban đầu và Mã VO NBT,
> [/TRÍCH DẪN]
> 
> cám ơn bạn, mình đã khôi phục lại trạng thái ban đầu của nbt


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

???


----------



## taotentungnemay (3 mo ago)

tôi đã khôi phục nbt sau khi chọn lại cafd


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

taotentungnemay said:


> tôi đã khôi phục nbt sau khi chọn lại cafd


----------



## taotentungnemay (3 mo ago)

Tôi không thể tìm thấy logo trong phần hu, ai đó có thể giúp tôi không


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

taotentungnemay said:


> Tôi không thể tìm thấy logo trong phần hu, ai đó có thể giúp tôi không


Under STARTUP_EMBLEM, expand Ausgelesen and then change the variant.


----------

